# todays haul



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

most of these are stove length but i can still use them for slamm benches and such. i have some on the trailer (5) that are 5-6 feet. came from a yard about 15 miles from the shop. craigslist.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice haul. What's a slamm bench?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

ooops i meant just a small slab bench like cut en 2-2.5 thick and dry for small stools and whatnot


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> ooops i meant just a small slab bench like cut en 2-2.5 thick and dry for small stools and whatnot


Lol. Sound cool. Can't wait to see. How's your half log projects going?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> most of these are stove length but i can still use them for slamm benches and such. i have some on the trailer (5) that are 5-6 feet. came from a yard about 15 miles from the shop. craigslist.


Looks a bit 'sus' picking up a 'load' at night lol but then I have heard stories about harvesting timber at night or by the cycles of the moon so as not to have the bark fall off.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

wasnt a night haul, just slowed down enuf then to take the pics. dom, ordered a tennon cutter by veritas. should be here the 17th. other than that everythings good.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> wasnt a night haul, just slowed down enuf then to take the pics. dom, ordered a tennon cutter by veritas. should be here the 17th. other than that everythings good.


Cool. It will make life much easier and productive. What sizes did you order?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

its a 1.5


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> its a 1.5


You may want to get some bigger sizes later on 
Like 2" & 3 1/2. For those bigger logs.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

we'll see man. what about trimming them down with a draw knife? i just cheap thats all.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You can but its a lot of work. For larger logs ill sometimes use a hatchet or angle grind them down. If you have something to hold the log, a draw knife works well.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

is there some kinda cheap wheel other than a flap disc u can use on wood?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not sure I'm understanding you.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

im sorry on an angle grinder on wood. i have found those chainsaw wheels for them at woodcraft


----------

